# LA County Recertification / EMT-FS to EMT-B



## Fly (Sep 13, 2010)

Anyone have any experience going from EMT-FS to EMT-B? Also, I will be going from Orange County to LA County. I retired a little over a year ago from the fire service in Orange County but live in LA County and my cert expires in November.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 13, 2010)

EMT-FS? Are you talking about the State Fire Marshal EMT cert that's been phased out, or do you have NREMT?


----------



## Fly (Sep 13, 2010)

*Emt-1*

Well, I actually took a close look at the card (which was all I received) from my former department. It says EMT-1. The number is 2008 and my old employee number. EEK, am I in for problems when I try to recert? No, I do not have NREMT.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 13, 2010)

As long as it's still good, then you should be fine. EMT-I is the old nomenclature (California standardized in July of this year from EMT-I (Romen numeral 1), EMT-II (Romen numeral 2), EMT-Paramedic to EMT, AEMT, Paramedic). California requires NREMT for initial certification, but last time I checked didn't require it for recertification.


----------

